# Using M2's to solve EP Algorithms in Square-1



## ROEVOSS (Apr 17, 2021)

My recent tutorial shows how to learn to solve some EP cases very easily!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 22, 2021)

Interesting idea. I already do M2 to do the H perm and Z perm on the sq-1.


----------

